# New Blood Angels Codex?



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been waiting forever for the new CBA since the dawn of the White Dwarf rules-rape. Sure they are fun....but It's just not up to standard.
I have heard rumors of a new codex ranging between March and December 2010. Also rumors say they are already DONE with the codex, but as usual they need a complicated release so they can be flavor-of-the-month. The new models are said to be even more impressive than the Space Hulk models.
Heard anything guys?

Thanks,
Skye


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This is being discussed (on multiple threads) in our News and Rumors forum. If you have questions about rumors you've heard, you really should look there first.


----------

